# Spending winter 6 months overseas in early retirement



## mtk

Has anyone any advice on good place to semi retire overseas for say 6 winter months of the year. This a long term plan for 4 years time so time to plan! 

Criteria
winter climate warmer than ireland but not too warm
cost of living cheaper than ireland
english widley spoken or french speaking as I am pretty fluent

Any sugestions/ first hand experience of pros and cons of their chosen destination if they have doen this?

Many thanks
mtk


----------



## runner

South of France definately!
Anywhere from Cannes to Nice to Monaco, wherever suits your pocket.
Weather pleasant thro winter months here, not too hot either.


----------



## Homer

Don`t know what prices are like in the south of France, but the Algarve is definitely a lot cheaper than Ireland and pretty much everyone speaks English.  I´m currently in Alvor on holidays and have been here offseason and there´s lots of Irish, English, Germans and Dutch who spend their winters here.


----------



## mtk

thanks both good ideas
others welcome


----------



## Caveat

Well France sounds logical but you would need to be careful_ish_ in the south of France re costs - goes without saying that Nice, Cannes - all that are will be expensive. 

Go round the corner and a bit more inland instead maybe.  In and around Carcasonne is nice.  Well connected by transport (isn't everywhere in France?) and some of the smaller towns within 20 minutes or so of Carcasonne are really lovely - and a good bit cheaper than Carcasonne itself.


----------



## runner

Agreed, Caveat.
The Cote D'zur areas are probably the most attractive, and the prices are generally a bit lower than Ireland. However, as you move even slightly inland to any of the fantastic villages, prices are substantially cheaper allround.
The key thing here is not to get too isolated geographically or culturally, particularly in winter months. Its a good guideline to check out escape route via car or preferably train to cities for breaks etc. You would nee to go on holidays for a couple of off season months to get a feel for any area.


----------



## Caveat

runner said:


> The key thing here is not to get too isolated geographically or culturally, particularly in winter months.


 
Worth mentioning too that the further inland you go, the lower the winter temperatures. Carcasonne in wintertime is cold: -1 or 2 is not that unusual. Still, you will usually get lovely clear, bright, crisp days anyway - not miserable and gloomy like our winters.


----------



## pinkyBear

We spent a few days in La Ciotat in the south of France a few years ago, it is easily access from the train in Marseille and is near Cannes.. We loved it as it was an old town, yet it was a big town with plenty going on...


----------



## irishmoss

I know someone who moved to Bergerac and hates the winters as it is so cold


----------



## Pat Bateman

Caveat said:


> Worth mentioning too that the further inland you go, the lower the winter temperatures. Carcasonne in wintertime is cold: -1 or 2 is not that unusual. Still, you will usually get lovely clear, bright, crisp days anyway - not miserable and gloomy like our winters.


 
My understanding is that the OP wants to spend the winter outside Ireland in order to avoid the colder weather.

What about Madeira?

Pleasantly warm in the winter and no scumbags.


----------



## irishmoss

The original poster was looking for somewhere cheaper than Ireland, I found Madeira expensive almost on par with Ireland


----------



## Pat Bateman

irishmoss said:


> The original poster was looking for somewhere cheaper than Ireland, I found Madeira expensive almost on par with Ireland


 
I find that very hard to believe.

For example, €3 for a pint or €10 for a bottle of wine would be considered expensive in Madeira. A coffee typically costs 80c. These prices are a world away from those in Ireland.


----------



## irishmoss

We definitely paid more than 80c for coffee. 3 Course meals with wine were on average 80 euros for 2(nothing to write home about quality wise, taxi from airport to Funchal €50. Taxi from hotel to Funchal town 7 euros. Bus fares were also expensive.


----------



## salaried

Hello MTK,Not sure if you are interested in the canaries, but if we were to spend 6 months in semi retirement we would opt for Mogan.It is probably too quiet for some.The pros for me would be the weather ,In winter time the weather is great but not uncomfortably hot.Food and drink to buy is cheap ,ie. in the supermarket.Dont know where you are flying from but if there are regular flights in and out to Las palmas then another plus.Also everybody speaks english and it is lager lout free.It is a very quiet area but the public transport is very cheap if you feel the urge to visit the busier resorts.Mogan is a little haven away from everything if you want peace and quiet and sunshine in the winter months.Look it up on tripadvisor,regards salaried.


----------



## Pat Bateman

irishmoss said:


> We definitely paid more than 80c for coffee. 3 Course meals with wine were on average 80 euros for 2(nothing to write home about quality wise, taxi from airport to Funchal €50. Taxi from hotel to Funchal town 7 euros. Bus fares were also expensive.


 
You were had.  Taxi fares from the airport to any hotel in Funchal are supposed to be fixed at €35.

Obviously there are some very expensive restaurants (e.g. a meal for 2 in Reid's or Cipriani's might run to hundreds of Euro), but generally meals are significantly cheaper than those in Ireland.

It is incorrect to claim that Madeira is 'expensive' or 'almost on a par with Ireland'.


----------



## Laramie

We rented an apartment in Madeira in Funchal. It was more expensive to rent it there than on mainland Portugal or in Spain. I assume if the OP is staying away for 6 months then they will also be renting an apartment. We alo found purchasing foodstuffs in the supermarkets of Funchal more expensive than Ireland, as most foodstuffs are imported.
When we stayed there we were able to get an Aer Lingus flight direct. This route was scrapped within 6 months of starting. It will be expensive to get there. There is not much to do in Madeira after you have seen most of the tourist areas unless you intend to walk the Levadas.

I would consider heading to somewhere like Seville or even Malaga where there is a good train and bus service where you will be able to hop on a local bus or train for day trips along the coast. Also consider somewhere where there is a Ryanair Hub so that you will be able to avail of cheapo flights to go on holidays while on holidays. These places will be still active with locals during their winter.


----------



## lightswitch

I'd 2nd the Costa del Sol such as Malaga, Marbella etc. Or you could go to the Canary Islands, both Ryanair and Aer Lingus do cheap flights to these now. I also know of a couple who spend their winters in Alcudia in Mallorca, they are in their 70's though and I cant give an opinion on the place as I haven't been.


----------



## Laramie

We went to Cala D'Or in Majorca off season. It was depressingly quiet. The only bit of life was in the hotel we were staying in. The bars and restaurants were empty every evening. Having said that Palma was buzzing. Palma is lovely.
I notice that both Ryanair and Aer Lingus are dropping a lot of their routes at the end of October but increasing the frequency on their Canary Island routes. Something to bear in mind if you have to return home for an emergency.


----------



## irishmoss

No, I am not incorrect, that is my experience of Madeira. 




Pat Bateman said:


> .
> 
> It is incorrect to claim that Madeira is 'expensive' or 'almost on a par with Ireland'.


----------



## mtk

thanks Re Madiera 
We have been to madeira twice in the winter fro a week . last time i think 4 years ago. Its a nice spot but not sure there would be much to do there all winter.
Re costs 4 years ago it was relatively cheap compared with dublin but that was 4 years ago...
Re Cape town is it safe ?
re other locations thanks some great ideas here keep them coming


----------



## Laramie

Pat Bateman said:


> Laramie, there should be a significant difference in the pricing of a (relatively) long term rental vs a short term holiday rental, so your point is irrelevant.


 
My point is not irrelevant. Yes you can negotiate a cheaper price for a long term rental in Madeira but you can also negotiate a cheaper price for a long term rental in the South of Spain or Portugal. Did you not consider that this might be the case. Did you actually think that the prices would drop for a long term rental in Madeira but not drop in mainland Spain or Portugal also?

I have rented apartments in Spain and Portugal and Madeira and I can guarantee you that it was expensive to purchase foodstuffs in the main supermarkets in Funchal. More expensive than mainland Spain or Portugal.

Have you rented any apartments abroad?  Have you written any reviews?
I have.


----------



## WaterWater

Pat Bateman said:


> Pleasantly warm in the winter and no scumbags.


 
When we were in Madeira there were plenty of scumbags/drunks hanging around the area just outside the indoor market place. We were also charged quite a bit more money for a taxi journey when we "hailed" a taxi. If you go to a taxi rank it is cheaper.

We were there in December and the weather was lovely, some heavy showers but very pleasant enjoying the Christmas decorations in the heat.

I think if you are going away for 6 months you will need a home from home. I would be looking for a decent sized apartment of about 60 sq metres, possibly owned by an Irish or English person. These should have all the T.V. channels that you are used to back home. Lets face it, you are not going to be eating out every night, are you?


----------



## Pat Bateman

Laramie said:


> My point is not irrelevant. Yes you can negotiate a cheaper price for a long term rental in Madeira but you can also negotiate a cheaper price for a long term rental in the South of Spain or Portugal. Did you not consider that this might be the case. Did you actually think that the prices would drop for a long term rental in Madeira but not drop in mainland Spain or Portugal also?
> 
> I have rented apartments in Spain and Portugal and Madeira and I can guarantee you that it was expensive to purchase foodstuffs in the main supermarkets in Funchal. More expensive than mainland Spain or Portugal.
> 
> Have you rented any apartments abroad? Have you written any reviews?
> I have.


 
Your posts make no sense at all.  You rented an apartment in Funchal that (according to you) was more expensive than others you've rented in Spain and mainland Portugal. We don't know what any of these properties were like, yet you're happy to have others draw general conclusions from your specific experiences.

And, surprise surprise, you've now changed your tune regarding the cost of living.  Earlier you were claiming that groceries were more expensive in Madeira than in Ireland (an outrageous claim).  Now you've lowered the bar to Spain and mainland Portugal.

I have rented apartments abroad, and based on your posts I wouldn't believe a word of any of your reviews.  The OP has clarified that they want somewhere with more 'action'.

OP, Cape Town's a great spot.  The cost of living is much less than in Ireland (no doubt others will find some bizarre way to try and disagree with me).  There's a lot to do.  You've asked if it's safe.  All things considered and if you avoid certain areas, it is.  Is it as safe as Ireland, Spain or Portugal?  No.


----------



## browtal

Hi,
We purchased an apartment in Tenerife 7 years ago. We love it and spend about 5 months there each year. The cost of living is unbelieveably low, eating out is very cheap and overall we love its climate and everything. 
The air fares are excellent when you can choose the time to fly. June/Aug is expensive to fly, otherwise we pay about €290 per return with Aer Lingus. Ryanair fly too usually not much cheaper.
Several of our friends share a car between 2 families, cars are cheap and petrol is very cheap too. Car hire is excellent value.
There is a lot of activities available, Golf is expensive. We play only once a week and there is a good value competition with barbeque after. Lots of Irish playing, a great way to meet fellow Irish people. Other than that we play occasionally when special offers are on. It is cheaper to play in May/Sept. High season is Sept to May.
We let occasionally to friends and that pays the maintenance fees. Be very careful where you buy, planning permission is a big issue. Convenience is worth a lot extra, near the sea front is worth the extra price.
If you would like more information please contact me. Now would be a good time to purchase as prices are low.
Climate, The weather is lovely, between 18 - 25 mostly. Jan-Mar can have some cold days down to about 17deg, but not many days. Nights never drop below 14 deg. Summer rarely get hot like in Spain with an odd exception.
Good luck with your decision. Regards Browtal


----------



## Pat Bateman

Hi Browtal.

What are the golf courses like and how much is a round of golf?

Sounds nice.


----------



## browtal

One of the golf courses is excellent. It is expensive, a round costs about €90/120. You can get a package of about 6 rounds and pay about €65 per round. The course in Adeje is excellent. That is near Los Cristionas, where we have our apartment the area is lovely and not as lively as Los Americas which can be rough at times. We are 15 mins from the airport which costs €23 each way. If you purchase a property you will have to regrister and get an NIE number like our RSA numbers. You will then qualify for discounts at the courses. 
I have known Irish people to buy on golf courses and they get v good value. In general they change to near the front in no time as they find them isolated, though some are not too far from the main centres,the convenience near the front is worth the difference. 
The Wednesday competition in Adeje costs, I think €29 for 13 holes and that includes the barbeque and buggy and guaranteed to meet lots of Irish, it is very sociable and enjoyable. No need for rain wear.
Regards Browtal


----------



## WaterWater

Pat Bateman said:


> Your posts make no sense at all. You rented an apartment in Funchal that (according to you) was more expensive than others you've rented in Spain and mainland Portugal. We don't know what any of these properties were like, yet you're happy to have others draw general conclusions from your specific experiences.


 
I am sure that Laramie knows what he is talking about. I think that if you rent properties abroad you get to know and compare like for like. Certainly from looking through the holiday rental websites, apartments are dearer in Funchal to rent than mainland Portugal.

Anyhow, recommending someone to rent in Madeira for 6 months was not the brightest suggestion. The place is full of hills and steep ones at that. Easy to walk down in the morning but a killer heading back when you are tired in the afternoon.

I think if renting abroad you will also need somewhere with a decent promenade and no hills, on the flat so to speak. You will have to fill the days. There are lots of good seaside locations in Southern Spain with long promenades.


----------



## Grizzly

Pat Bateman said:


> You were had. Taxi fares from the airport to any hotel in Funchal are supposed to be fixed at €35.


 
This is not true and from someone who belittles what others have to say.

The taxis from the airport are metered. There is an extra 20% charge after 10 p.m. and before 7. a.m. and on Saturdays and Sundays.

Why believe anything you have to say?


I would be interested to know from MTK if you intend renting an apartment or staying on a long term deal with one of the hotels. There are fantastic full board offers in lots of hotels.
Have you thought about the fixed bills back home such as ESB, Gas, Car Tax, Cable T.V. etc or have you factored these mostly unavoidable costs in to your sums?


----------



## IsleOfMan

browtal said:


> Hi,
> We purchased an apartment in Tenerife 7 years ago. We love it and spend about 5 months there each year.


 
Would it not be cheaper to rent than purchase. You wouldn't have the problems associated with ownership? You can also change destinations rather than going to the same place every year?


----------



## browtal

I think you should consider renting for at least the first year. We had visited for long periods for a few years before we decided it was the right choice for us.
In Tenerife it is difficult enough to get Winter rentals in good locations. By good locations I mean on the flat at the sea front.
Most of the owners are there themselves during the Winter period, if not all the time at least some of it so a long rental would not suit them. 
One of the big benefits of owning your own is you can have all the extras you need, for a long stay, to make your holiday feel like home. 6 months is a long time in a rental property. 
We so look forward to going out again each year and having our own things and comforts around us.
In Los Cristionas the walks are amazing, promenade about 4 miles long to walk. Also hill walking and groups of people who walk together. We are called 'swallows' we depart for the Summer. Exercise classes, language classes, bridge for all levels, dinner clubs, who meet on an arranged night each week and many more activities. People are very helpful to each other, you will find contacts to help with odd jobs too and of course you help. 
There are a lot of English people, many who have sold up and live there. We have also met many who have sold up and cannot settle. That is an unfortunate situation as often they cannot afford to return and purchase what they would like. They lose on the move. Men are usually the ones who have difficulty. In my experience  the women settle better.
At the end of our stay we are very happy to come home and see our friends and family. Our family use the apartment for Summer holidays. 
As for being able to go somewhere different for holidays the opposite applies you so look forward to meeting your overseas friends again. If you purchase in the right location you could afford another holiday as the rental would pay for your holiday. You will pay tax on rentals but not as much as here.
I hope you make the right decision, dont rush in!
Browtal


----------



## mtk

Grizzly said:


> I would be interested to know from MTK if you intend renting an apartment or staying on a long term deal with one of the hotels. There are fantastic full board offers in lots of hotels.
> Have you thought about the fixed bills back home such as ESB, Gas, Car Tax, Cable T.V. etc or have you factored these mostly unavoidable costs in to your sums?


 
thnaks Grizzly
The intention would be to rent not buy. Might try hotel deals first for shorter period to see how it goes. Bills allowed for .


----------



## mtk

browtal said:


> I In Los Cristionas the walks are amazing, promenade about 4 miles long to walk. Also hill walking and groups of people who walk together. We are called 'swallows' we depart for the Summer. Exercise classes, language classes, bridge for all levels, dinner clubs, who meet on an arranged night each week and many more activities. People are very helpful to each other, you will find contacts to help with odd jobs too and of course you help.
> There are a lot of English people, many who have sold up and live there. We have also met many who have sold up and cannot settle. That is an unfortunate situation as often they cannot afford to return and purchase what they would like. They lose on the move. Men are usually the ones who have difficulty. In my experience the women settle better.
> At the end of our stay we are very happy to come home and see our friends and family. Our family use the apartment for Summer holidays.
> As for being able to go somewhere different for holidays the opposite applies you so look forward to meeting your overseas friends again. If you purchase in the right location you could afford another holiday as the rental would pay for your holiday. You will pay tax on rentals but not as much as here.
> I hope you make the right decision, dont rush in!
> Browtal


 
thanks Browtal Tenerife sounds interetsing although never been


----------



## IsleOfMan

Thanks Browtal. That's a very good and balanced summary.

I am not one of those people who would spend 6 months abroad because drink and cigarettes are cheap. Not being a golfer or bridge player would also play a part. Nor would I be interested in lying on a beach or beside a swimming pool appeal to me. Your other activities mentioned do appeal though.
Renting on mainland Spain gives the opportunity to visit inland Spain, places like Rhonda, Granada, Cordoba etc  Availability of cheap flights would be another factor.
The problem with staying in a hotel is that you are effectively confined to a bedroom whereas with an apartment you have a fridge, microwave etc plus room to move about.




Pat Bateman said:


> OP, Cape Town's a great spot. The cost of living is much less than in Ireland (no doubt others will find some bizarre way to try and disagree with me).


 
Not at all Pat. We know everything you say is right.


----------



## dewdrop

I am surprised that the Canaries has only recently been mentioned.  We have often gone there in November and hated leaving to face the weather in ireland. From a social aspect if you like company you can easily meet up with Irish people like yourself enjoying the good life.


----------



## browtal

As a properety owner in the Canary Islands you are entitled to reduced travel costs, bus and air travel to the other Canary Islands and mainland Spain. The flights are about half the usual price.
There is lots to do on the island, you will be surprised, and a part time job is not impossible. Are you a handy man.  Taking care of apartments for other owners is very sought after.
Browtal


----------



## mtk

I have updated my Criteria if it helps based on suggestions
winter climate warmer than ireland but not too warm
cost of living cheaper than ireland
english widely spoken or french speaking as I am pretty fluent
*PLUS we are very fit so " hills" are not a problem *
*PLUS The price of cigarettes is irrelwvant to us as we dont smoke*
*PLUs easy to integrate into ex pat community if non golf player!- * suggestions on how to do this very welcome*

Any sugestions/ first hand experience of pros and cons of their chosen destination if they have done this?


----------



## SlurrySlump

Pat Bateman said:


> You were had. Taxi fares from the airport *to any hotel* in Funchal are supposed to be *fixed* at €35.


 
Actually this is what you said Pat Bateman.  The words "to any hotel" and "fixed" come across loud and clear. You are the one who is now trying to change the words that you have used. Even the links *you *provide are contradicting what you have said.
So are you still saying that it is 1. A fixed Price   2. To any Hotel  3. €35. 

You really are a disgrace the way you are talking about regular posters here who have a history of honourable posts. 

Now back to the OP's question. It is a good thread and I hope it is allowed to continue despite Pat Batemans vitriolic personal comments.


I suppose the Southern parts of Spain and Portugal and the Canaries are best geared for those wishing to spend our winters in the sun. I am not sure about Greece or Italy, Malta or Cyprus.
I would be looking for somewhere near but not necessarilly in the city of Malaga. Malaga has a beautiful Old Town. There is a good train station and excellent bus station across the road from the train station. I have stayed in Benalmadena and travelled in to Malaga using their local DART.

My brother has a place in Nerja. He purchased himself an old banger of a car that he keeps in Spain. However unlike the OP he travels back on a monthly basis to Ireland. Sort of a month in Spain, then a month in Ireland and then back to Spain. Negatives. Costly airfares. but a nice way to do it.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

From Tripadvisor re Madeira.

Taxis.




Expensive?



To Pat Bateman.

Everybody has their own experiences when travelling and should be allowed to post their experiences without being abused for their comments by other people.

I have been to Madeira and I have posted reviews on Tripadvisor and Holiday-Rentals. Have you and where did you post them?
I found it expensive in some areas and reasonably priced in other areas. If researched properly you can find the good value locations or you can pay extra in the tourist locations. Everyone has their own experience.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

The OP says that he can speak French.  I have been to Nice in February and the Antibes in November. In both locations and during the hours of 11 a.m to about 4 p.m. I was able to walk around in a short sleeved shirt. There were people sunbathing on the local beaches. In the evenings we had to turn the heat on in our apartment. When we travelled to the smaller tourist towns they were very quiet with some restaurants closed for the winter.

Because it was off season we were able to negotiate a lower rental price for our 1 bedroomed apartment. I cannot remember the exact figure but it was below €300 for a week, lower again if you stayed longer.

In Marbella in early March we had beautiful weather. I remember searching for some shade. Our apartment cost us less than €200 for the week. It didn't have satellite T.V that we missed. I am considering going back here next March as it had the right mix of "busy".


----------



## irishmoss

Taken from the Madeira Times below is a recent comment on the prices in Madeira. You will also find comments on outragous taxi fares if you go through the posts [broken link removed]. We also noted the bread trick, put on the table without asking and charged €4 on the bill. We went in June, the hotels were empty  and so were restaurants. Maybe we were had who knows but our overall experience was that is was expenisve and I should be allowed to post my experience here without being called a liar. 

>>>martin 2010.5.21 18:52
Can't understand why Lido restaurants have decided to up their prices to make up for lack of customers.
Their food is just not good enough for HUGE price rises.
For example, 9E for a plain omelette. Chips, salad, bread extra.
An omelette could cost 15/16e if you let them.


----------



## Marion

Would posters on this thread please reflect on what they have written and edit their posts accordingly. In doing so please be advised by the AAM policy: 

  [FONT=&quot]*Controversy and argument are welcome. But please keep your comments civil. Attack an opinion by all means, but please don't attack the person expressing the opinion. Posts or threads which use language designed to be deliberately offensive or just to stir up trouble will be deleted.*[/FONT]

This is a useful thread and it will be a pity to close it down and or delete it. This will be done if intemperate and ill-judged comments are not removed.



  Marion


----------



## PyritePete

marion said:


> would posters on this thread please reflect on what they have written and edit their posts accordingly. In doing so please be advised by the aam policy:
> 
> [font=&quot]*controversy and argument are welcome. But please keep your comments civil. Attack an opinion by all means, but please don't attack the person expressing the opinion. Posts or threads which use language designed to be deliberately offensive or just to stir up trouble will be deleted.*[/font]
> 
> this is a useful thread and it will be a pity to close it down and or delete it. This will be done if intemperate and ill-judged comments are not removed.
> 
> 
> Marion


 
+1...


----------



## SoylentGreen

Browtal. You make me want to be there right now!   Any problems with bugs, mossies, cockroaches, ants etc?


----------



## Staples

BOXtheFOX said:


> The OP says that he can speak French. I have been to Nice in February and the Antibes in November. In both locations and during the hours of 11 a.m to about 4 p.m. I was able to walk around in a short sleeved shirt.


 
Is that all???


----------



## SoylentGreen

Staples said:


> Is that all???


 
Looks like France is out then?  Agreed?


----------



## irishmoss

How far do you wish to travel? 

Hills might not be a problem now but you don't know what's around the corner 




mtk said:


> I have updated my Criteria if it helps based on suggestions


 
*PLUS we are very fit so " hills" are not a problem *
*PLUS The price of cigarettes is irrelwvant to us as we dont smoke*
*PLUs easy to integrate into ex pat community if non golf player!- * suggestions on how to do this very welcome*


----------



## Pat Bateman

SlurrySlump said:


> Actually this is what you said Pat Bateman. The words "to any hotel" and "fixed" come across loud and clear. You are the one who is now trying to change the words that you have used. Even the links *you *provide are contradicting what you have said.
> So are you still saying that it is 1. A fixed Price 2. To any Hotel 3. €35.
> 
> You really are a disgrace the way you are talking about regular posters here who have a history of honourable posts.
> 
> Now back to the OP's question. It is a good thread and I hope it is allowed to continue despite Pat Batemans vitriolic personal comments.
> 
> 
> I suppose the Southern parts of Spain and Portugal and the Canaries are best geared for those wishing to spend our winters in the sun. I am not sure about Greece or Italy, Malta or Cyprus.
> I would be looking for somewhere near but not necessarilly in the city of Malaga. Malaga has a beautiful Old Town. There is a good train station and excellent bus station across the road from the train station. I have stayed in Benalmadena and travelled in to Malaga using their local DART.
> 
> My brother has a place in Nerja. He purchased himself an old banger of a car that he keeps in Spain. However unlike the OP he travels back on a monthly basis to Ireland. Sort of a month in Spain, then a month in Ireland and then back to Spain. Negatives. Costly airfares. but a nice way to do it.


 
Note my use of the phrase "supposed to be fixed".  It doesn't mean that rip off merchants aren't flouting the guidelines.  Again, I go back to the poster who cited a figure of €50.  I find that very hard to believe.  I wouldn't post my view of you.


----------



## Pat Bateman

BOXtheFOX said:


> From Tripadvisor re Madeira.
> 
> Taxis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> To Pat Bateman.
> 
> Everybody has their own experiences when travelling and should be allowed to post their experiences without being abused for their comments by other people.
> 
> I have been to Madeira and I have posted reviews on Tripadvisor and Holiday-Rentals. Have you and where did you post them?
> I found it expensive in some areas and reasonably priced in other areas. If researched properly you can find the good value locations or you can pay extra in the tourist locations. Everyone has their own experience.


 
Interesting that both of the above links back up what I was saying.

€35 is expensive for a taxi from the airport to Funchal and the cost of living is clearly a good bit less than that in Ireland.

No wonder I got annoyed given the misinformation that was posted by others.


----------



## browtal

Hello, 
Cockroaches are present in any hot climate.  It is necessary to have a professional spray a couple of times each year to keep them at bay.  Most complexes do this as maintenance.  
There are very good sprays for occasional ones. Living on 2 or 3 floor is best I believe. Ground floor they can come in easily, if they are in the complex. Also I hear that on the higher floors they fly in. Hope that is helpful.  Other insects are not an issue. Browtal


----------



## Tintagel

Pat Bateman said:


> Interesting that both of the above links back up what I was saying.


 
No Pat they didn't. The views were mixed. Similar to what others had to say on this thread but you for some reason are unable to accept....others viewpoint.

Here is an example taken from the Tripadvisor link.



_We were in __Madeira__ 4-10 June 2010, now maybe, because all our previous holidays in the euro zone in the last few years, have been AI, perhaps every where is pricey now, but we found Madeira to be very expensive. Local beer was 3.75 - 4.00 euros for a large one. Went into a small Irish bar that advertised Magners and Guiness so we tried it. Both small bottles not draught, and the price 12.00 euros. Even the supermarket was pricey, bottle of wine 4 -5 euros, biscuits, crisps etc were dear. Cigarettes were 25.50 upwards for 200, although we are not smokers. We certainly thought that it was more expensive than England, but still it was a beautiful island, and we were half board, so you can budget for the rest._


----------



## Tintagel

browtal said:


> Hello,
> Cockroaches are present in any hot climate. It is necessary to have a professional spray a couple of times each year to keep them at bay. Most complexes do this as maintenance.
> There are very good sprays for occasional ones. Living on 2 or 3 floor is best I believe. Ground floor they can come in easily, if they are in the complex. Also I hear that on the higher floors they fly in. Hope that is helpful. Other insects are not an issue. Browtal


 
Probably because the climate more or less is hot all year around the cockroaches don't have much of a winter to kill them off. These things would bother me.

So another thing to add to the list would be an apartment complex, well managed and well run.


----------



## sunrock

The canaries and the south of Spain holiday resorts are very good winter destinations especially the canaries because of the weather. The locals only speak spanish for the most part.It is true that one can easily get by in english and that there is a large ex pat community and tourists ,but one can`t really integrate and mingle with the locals if you don`t speak spanish.
If I was the posters I`d head further afield to australia or southern california  for example.Not too sure if there are visa or other issues in going to these countries


----------



## Staples

Florida?


----------



## browtal

If you are purchasing ask for the accounts for the apartment complex, you will see how maintenance and other areas are adressed. Naturally if there is a deficit on the accounts - run - unless there is a very good reason. They must have a good contingency fund.  Stick around and talk to some of the owners, they can be more informative than the accounts.  Ask to meet the President of the complex.  Look for experiences of other recent buyers.
The above is expected and if there are any objections take caution. Browtal.


----------



## Staples

Pat Bateman said:


> No wonder I got annoyed given the misinformation that was posted by others.


 
At this stage, there is no wonder you get annoyed.


----------



## Pat Bateman

Tintagel said:


> No Pat they didn't. The views were mixed. Similar to what others had to say on this thread but you for some reason are unable to accept....others viewpoint.
> 
> Here is an example taken from the Tripadvisor link.
> 
> 
> 
> _We were in __Madeira__ 4-10 June 2010, now maybe, because all our previous holidays in the euro zone in the last few years, have been AI, perhaps every where is pricey now, but we found Madeira to be very expensive. Local beer was 3.75 - 4.00 euros for a large one. Went into a small Irish bar that advertised Magners and Guiness so we tried it. Both small bottles not draught, and the price 12.00 euros. Even the supermarket was pricey, bottle of wine 4 -5 euros, biscuits, crisps etc were dear. Cigarettes were 25.50 upwards for 200, although we are not smokers. We certainly thought that it was more expensive than England, but still it was a beautiful island, and we were half board, so you can budget for the rest._


 
You're again posting misinformation and misinterpreting information.  I disagree with the contention that Madeira's as expensive as Ireland and I have seen NOTHING which supports that contention. Perhaps you bothered to read previous posts in detail you'd know that?


----------



## Caveat

Sweet. This post will be deleted if not edited immediately. Will this ever end? 

OP, I would second the canaries BTW - Fuerteventura in particular. Plenty of threads on Fuerte & Lanzarote.


----------



## Homer

It sounds to me like you're going about it the right way.  You have a few years to go to retirement and this will give you time to try out a few different places for a couple of weeks during off season and decide which suits you best.

I suggest you try the Canaries, mainland Spain and the Algarve over the next few years.  My own preference is the Algarve, because I have always been made to feel so welcome there, both in high season and off season.  And English is fairly universally spoken in the Algarve, so language should not be a problem.


----------



## Staples

At this stage I'd avoid Madeira like the plague if for no other reason than I've already heard too much about it.


----------



## Leper

Worse again we've even removed Madeira Cake from our shopping list.  All the guy wanted are suggestions for some place to spend 6 months retirement.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Does the Greek tourist industry shut down for the winter months?  I am talking mainly about the islands. Anyone stayed over the winter...Rhodes, Crete?





Pat Bateman said:


> I find that very hard to believe. I wouldn't post my view of you.


 
Same view as that of the others I suppose? Gosh! the list is getting long!


----------



## mtk

Homer said:


> It sounds to me like you're going about it the right way. You have a few years to go to retirement and this will give you time to try out a few different places for a couple of weeks during off season and decide which suits you best.
> 
> I suggest you try the Canaries, mainland Spain and the Algarve over the next few years. My own preference is the Algarve, because I have always been made to feel so welcome there, both in high season and off season. And English is fairly universally spoken in the Algarve, so language should not be a problem.


 
I agree Homer this is probably the approach we will take.


----------



## sunrock

Posters seem to have forgotten that the OP only wants to be in a english or french speaking area.
While ther are many english speaking ex pats and tourists in the holiday areas of spain and portugal the main language is not english.


----------



## Bronco Lane

browtal said:


> In Los Cristionas the walks are amazing, promenade about 4 miles long to walk. Also hill walking and groups of people who walk together. We are called 'swallows' we depart for the Summer. Exercise classes, language classes, bridge for all levels, dinner clubs, who meet on an arranged night each week and many more activities. People are very helpful to each other, you will find contacts to help with odd jobs too and of course you help.
> 
> Browtal


 
Browtal. Are you the friendly outgoing, club joining, exercises and language classes etc type of person when you are in Ireland. Or does this state of being come over you when you are abroad?

Did you meet these people in your apartment complex or see some advert in an ex pats newspaper, turned up and took in from there?


----------



## Homer

sunrock said:


> Posters seem to have forgotten that the OP only wants to be in a english or french speaking area.
> While ther are many english speaking ex pats and tourists in the holiday areas of spain and portugal the main language is not english.


 
The OP asked for a location where English is widely spoken or French is spoken.  I've been in the Algarve at various times of the year and nearly everyone I met in bars, restaurants, shops, etc. spoke English.

This may not be the case if you go further inland, but I was not recommending that the OP stay in a non touristic area.


----------



## SlugBreath

Bronco Lane said:


> Browtal. Are you the friendly outgoing, club joining, exercises and language classes etc type of person when you are in Ireland. Or does this state of being come over you when you are abroad?
> 
> Did you meet these people in your apartment complex or see some advert in an ex pats newspaper, turned up and took in from there?


 

Don't they say you bring your baggage with you when you travel abroad. After the few weeks of doing the touristy thing you will revert back to type. The things that you do at home or don't do will be the things you end up doing abroad.


----------



## browtal

Yes I am outgoing at home. I am a club person with lots of interests and involvements. If you are not outgoing here you will, as the other ABM person says revert to type. Yo will not be comfortable out of your skin.
What do you like to de here. What would yu do here when you retire?
I am constantly doing classes about anything of interest. I also enjoy quiet time like painting, always rubbish, but I enjoy the mixing of colour. I have done such a variety of subjects and worked in four different professional fields in my lifetime, I embrace change. Lots of people just go to the pub. That is the only area that I dont get involved in too much. Boules are very popular in the sun too. The choice is endless but if you dont do much in your spare time here - not much changes.
We have a network of friends from Ireland and England in Tenerife, who go out the same time of year.
You meet people at every turn in the same situation. In the restaurants, sitting near you, you talk about somewhere nice you have eaten and you arrange to meet, everybody shares the bill, somepeople pay their own separately, anything goes in this area.  You cannot be paying for others when you are eating out regularly. You meet or see each other again and then you talk about something you are doing in the apartment,  and you invite them to see it and there you might develop a friendship or not, a €6 bottle of wine goes a long way.  If you are more reserved joining classes etc. will be an easier way to meet people. 
Depending on the apartment block you buy into you will make some friends, not everybody you will want as your friend, not will they want you. My husband was in hospital for 6 weeks, the apartment neighbours were wonderful to me.
Best of luck. Browtal


----------



## Homer

browtal said:


> Yes I am outgoing at home. I am a club person with lots of interests and involvements. If you are not outgoing here you will, as the other ABM person says revert to type. Yo will not be comfortable out of your skin.
> What do you like to de here. What would yu do here when you retire?
> I am constantly doing classes about anything of interest. I also enjoy quiet time like painting, always rubbish, but I enjoy the mixing of colour. I have done such a variety of subjects and worked in four different professional fields in my lifetime, I embrace change. Lots of people just go to the pub. That is the only area that I dont get involved in too much. Boules are very popular in the sun too. The choice is endless but if you dont do much in your spare time here - not much changes.
> We have a network of friends from Ireland and England in Tenerife, who go out the same time of year.
> You meet people at every turn in the same situation. In the restaurants, sitting near you, you talk about somewhere nice you have eaten and you arrange to meet, everybody shares the bill, somepeople pay their own separately, anything goes in this area.  You cannot be paying for others when you are eating out regularly. You meet or see each other again and then you talk about something you are doing in the apartment,  and you invite them to see it and there you might develop a friendship or not, a €6 bottle of wine goes a long way.  If you are more reserved joining classes etc. will be an easier way to meet people.
> Depending on the apartment block you buy into you will make some friends, not everybody you will want as your friend, not will they want you. My husband was in hospital for 6 weeks, the apartment neighbours were wonderful to me.
> Best of luck. Browtal



Well said, Browtal.


----------



## mtk

Thanks for tips on integrating , not great social mixer here although have the skills .


----------



## IrishAussie

Hello you lucky people. Count your blessings that you can travel around Europe wineing and dining...good luck to you all. Just give a thought to the many people in Ireland who haven't a home or enough to eat right now. How about a siesta....maybe we will wake up in a better mood and get our priorities right.


----------



## SlugBreath

Cesta.
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/103867/cesta

OKKKK?


----------



## mtk

Yes it's not easy wineing and dining


----------



## oldnick

I'm joining in this discussion because I ,too, am interested in spending months away during the Winter- though I'd probably go and back and forwards to ireland ,so cheap flight availability is important-which rules out Greece,Cyprus, Turkey.

Reading the above posts and having lived 15 years in Europe, mainly the Med,especially Greece  I'm torn between renting in c.del Sol and Fr Riviera. Each place has pros and cons...

I can get by in a few languages (boast boast. mind you, never managed Irish as never found anyone who speaks better Irish than English) . If I didnt know the language I'd be reuctant to live long in a country. I'm too old to learn another one.
Knowing the language enhances the enjoyment of a long stay anywhere.

So,OP, if you're fluent in french that must be very important .

Nice can be much cooler and wetter than Malaga in Winter.
On some days it's as cool and wet in Nice as Dublin. Actually, Dublin's milder than most of Europe i Winter -and that includes the interior of some of Med countries. Twenty miles behind the coast in the Med up in the hills can be very chilly  in Winter .

So, for weather it's Malaga area -and apartment rentals are nearly half the price of Nice. 

But then ,Nice is so close by train and car to so many more places than rather stuck-out Malaga. Malaga does have  great cities nearby but for choice and variety of places to visit Nice is a great base. If you want to explore Southern France ,northern Italy, switzerland then you're only a few hours away. 

So,because of your knowledge of French and interesting exploring it must be Nice for OP.
But because of better weather and much cheaper accommodation it must  be Malaga.

Whatever you do don't spend the Winter in some "quaint" village up in the hills of Provence,Andalucia, Tuscany or Crete. They can be miserable, cold dead holes in the depths of Winter. Stay close to cities unless you're going to much warmer Canaries.

Finally,  having mulled over Malaga and Nice, Browtall's winter nest in the warmer Canaries is looking more appealing than I'd imagined !!,


----------



## mtk

oldnick said:


> I'm joining in this discussion because I ,too, am interested in spending months away during the Winter- though I'd probably go and back and forwards to ireland ,so cheap flight availability is important-which rules out Greece,Cyprus, Turkey.
> 
> Reading the above posts and having lived 15 years in Europe, mainly the Med,especially Greece I'm torn between renting in c.del Sol and Fr Riviera. Each place has pros and cons...
> 
> I can get by in a few languages (boast boast. mind you, never managed Irish as never found anyone who speaks better Irish than English) . If I didnt know the language I'd be reuctant to live long in a country. I'm too old to learn another one.
> Knowing the language enhances the enjoyment of a long stay anywhere.
> 
> So,OP, if you're fluent in french that must be very important .
> 
> Nice can be much cooler and wetter than Malaga in Winter.
> On some days it's as cool and wet in Nice as Dublin. Actually, Dublin's milder than most of Europe i Winter -and that includes the interior of some of Med countries. Twenty miles behind the coast in the Med up in the hills can be very chilly in Winter .
> 
> So, for weather it's Malaga area -and apartment rentals are nearly half the price of Nice.
> 
> But then ,Nice is so close by train and car to so many more places than rather stuck-out Malaga. Malaga does have great cities nearby but for choice and variety of places to visit Nice is a great base. If you want to explore Southern France ,northern Italy, switzerland then you're only a few hours away.
> 
> So,because of your knowledge of French and interesting exploring it must be Nice for OP.
> But because of better weather and much cheaper accommodation it must be Malaga.
> 
> Whatever you do don't spend the Winter in some "quaint" village up in the hills of Provence,Andalucia, Tuscany or Crete. They can be miserable, cold dead holes in the depths of Winter. Stay close to cities unless you're going to much warmer Canaries.
> 
> Finally, having mulled over Malaga and Nice, Browtall's winter nest in the warmer Canaries is looking more appealing than I'd imagined !!,


 
good summary
p.s Browtal fancy renting out your place


----------



## Staples

Anyone any experience of winters in Sicily?


----------



## SlugBreath

Staples said:


> Anyone any experience of winters in Sicily?


 
There has been no response to queries about winters in Greece or Cyprus. It appears to be Canaries for most people.


----------



## Mel

Would you consider Morocco?
English and French spoken widely, mild winters, cheap rent. 
Can fly to Marbella and get the ferry across if flights to Tangiers etc. are not frequent enough. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## mtk

Mel said:


> Would you consider Morocco?
> English and French spoken widely, mild winters, cheap rent.
> Can fly to Marbella and get the ferry across if flights to Tangiers etc. are not frequent enough.
> [broken link removed]


 

very little in this link most sections blank or with little info


----------



## oldnick

slugbreath - re greece and cyprus.
I'm half-Greek, lived many years in Greece ,and still frequently visit Greece -Summer and Winter-to stay with relations in Athens and my maternal island.

But for long-term Winter stay for an older person I wouldn't really recommend it  over Canaries, C del Sol or Riviera.
Certainly i dont intend to spend much of my retirement there.
The infrastructure, traffic, corruption and present economic chaos are awful. And,bluntly, Athens except for a few pleasant spots is not that attractive a city.

If pushed I'd winter in Rhodes which has the best weather and provides a reasonable combination of city and pretty scenery.

For an Anglophone Cyprus is a more comfortable place -English spoken by nearly everyone, drive on the left and frankly a better infrastructure.But expensive to get there.

God, i hope my Greek family don't read the above... sorry,cousins, I am discussing long-term Winter stays for retired folk, not how good Greece is for holidays -once you all stop going on strike.

(Sicily, by the way, having been a rep there for a couple of Winters, is great if you want to learn Italian because one will find few fluent English speakers. Catania is far more civilised than Palermo which to me seems like it belongs in North Africa. Not sure if flights will continue to sicily from ireland)


----------



## mtk

Woudln't be interested in morrocco- cultural not very good for women. 

Is anyone spending couple of monhs in thaliand? if so any views?


----------



## Caveat

Climate wise for Thailand, Nov to Feb is probably just about right. Hot but not ridiculously so and much less humid.

Either side of that maybe not so lucky - starts to get very hot and humid quite soon after Feb and monsoon between Summer and Nov.


----------



## Mel

mtk said:


> very little in this link most sections blank or with little info


 
Oh dear. First of all, you're welcome. 

I saw one or two blank sections; Morocco was just meant as a suggestion as it met all your requirements per first post. 
I've been to Morocco, am a woman and had no problems. 
I have good friends who live in some of the larger cities and enjoy a very healthy social life.


----------



## mtk

Mel said:


> Oh dear. First of all, you're welcome.
> 
> I saw one or two blank sections;.


 
Re link No need to be sarcastic I was simply trying to avoid anyone else wasting their time on the link


----------



## Mel

mtk said:


> Re link No need to be sarcastic I was simply trying to avoid anyone else wasting their time on the link


 
Neither is there any need to be rude and abrupt towards someone who makes a genuine suggestion.


----------



## SlurrySlump

I would certainly miss my children and grandchild if I were to go abroad for 6 months. Some people might not.  If I were able to rent a two bedroomed apartment and then invite others out for a few days with no charge for accommodation then it might work. But then renting renting a two bed would cost considerably more than renting a one bed.
I would also need to have access to email and internet. I know in Portugal that there are internet shops run by the government that offer a service free of charge.
I still think that the south of Spain with good transport options are what I would need.


----------



## mtk

Interesting suggestion so just to update criteris

*winter climate warmer than ireland but not too warm*
*cost of living cheaper than ireland*
*english widely spoken or french speaking as I am pretty fluent*
*PLUS we are very fit so " hills" are not a problem *
*PLUS The price of cigarettes is irrelevant to us as we dont smoke*
*PLUs easy to integrate into ex pat community if non golf player!- * *
*PLUS not interested in north africa or middle east*
*&suggestions on how to do this very welcome*

Any sugestions/ first hand experience of pros and cons of their chosen destination if they have done this


----------



## WaterWater

*Where do you think you would like to stay?*
*What research have you done.?*
*You are certainly milking this thread*.


----------



## mtk

WaterWater said:


> *You are certainly milking this thread*.


 
no


----------



## oldnick

It certainly is an interesting thread as it does give insights into places that people experienced  for longer periods, and it has revealed views and opinions that  can help one make a decision.

However,  regarding waterwater's "milking" expression, I think what was meant was:-

After five pages of a thread with many useful suggestions over a few weeks  one should by now commence drawing to a conclusion or at least a short-list of two or three places.
By advising us of your choice of "finalists" we could better help you narrow it down.

But just basically repeating twice with some small refinement the same question as in your OP (in bold lettering to boot) may weary the reader and not elicit the response you desire.

I think that was meant by the word "milking".


----------



## mtk

ok oldnick thanks
i woud say 
1 south of france like nice / menton etc.
2 ignoring the language issue malaga or marbella area
Been to both but never spent longer than a week or 2

3 somewhere less obvious like malaysia( tax advantage i believe but probbaly too hot) /thailand ( friendly people ) but where never been to either (yet )

4 perhaps multi long stay holdiays of 2/3 months exploring doing language classes 


Because of 3 and 4 i was leaving it open to get any "left" field ideas


----------



## IrishAussie

oldnick said:


> It certainly is an interesting thread as it does give insights into places that people experienced for longer periods, and it has revealed views and opinions that can help one make a decision.
> 
> However, regarding waterwater's "milking" expression, I think what was meant was:-
> 
> After five pages of a thread with many useful suggestions over a few weeks one should by now commence drawing to a conclusion or at least a short-list of two or three places.
> By advising us of your choice of "finalists" we could better help you narrow it down.
> 
> But just basically repeating twice with some small refinement the same question as in your OP (in bold lettering to boot) may weary the reader
> and not elicit the response you desire.
> 
> I think that was meant by the word "milking".


 

Well said oldnick...great common sense post. Hope mtk you find your ideal location. Have a wonderful happy and healthy retirement.


----------



## Odea

I certainly enjoyed a winter break in Marbella. A lovely clean location, plenty of police about and a good buzz during the off season. There were a choice of supermarkets to choose from, places where you could get the latest DVD's, menu del Dia, a good promenade, shopping and great weather. A bus will take you to and from the airport and you have the option of heading along the coast or inland using local transport. Being a Euro currency destination also helps.


----------



## Leper

I can't help thinking that MTk means well.  However, there is a hint that he is going along the lines of that television series where a man and his wife (from Wales) were going to retire to Spain and set up a snail farm. Each week of their search was filmed and towards the end of each programme the husband seemed to find the ideal location.  But, inevitably there was always a reason to shun the property.

The search to purchase a snail farm went on and on. A snail farm was never going to be bought, of course. Eventually, the makers of the series imposed voice-overs in the old Movietone News genre to make the series more saleable and palatable.

I'm not saying that this is the case with MTK, but to somebody looking in might get that impression.

But, a huge decision is to be made which will account for an important six months of somebody's life. Let me suggest that the prospect visit just one location for say a month with the option of increasing the length of stay if desired!


----------



## lightswitch

+ 1 with Lepper other than 6 months isn't really that long with regard to spending time in a warmer climate, particularly in a semi retired capacity, in a close by destination in Europe.  

Why not try Marbella or some other part of the Costa del Sol. Or for that matter France or Portugal etc.  See how you get on.  Rent a property for that period or even on a 3 monthly basis which gives you an opt out.  It will take at least 3 month to make any kind of decision anyway as you will probably have days when you love the place and possibly days when you wonder why you ever came.  Noisy neighbours, barking dogs, noisy pubs and so on can be found almost anywhere.  That is the beauty of renting, you can leave it behind you with retative ease should you want to.   You might even decide to explore several locations over a period of a few years before you find your "home form home".

There are ex pat forums in a lot of areas, just google "ex pat forum" with a particular area and you will get unlimited advice and possibly make contacts before you ever leave Ireland.

Good luck with it, I hope to do the same myself some day


----------



## oldnick

It would seem, MTK, that most people are pushing towards Fr Riviera and (especially) Costa del Sol and maybe also Canaries.
If I had the money I'd probably stay in Riviera -more so in Menton than Nice. Besides being a very civilised and aesthetically pleasing town it is so close and cheap to get to many other places along the coast - whether by bus or rail and whether east to Italy or west to Monaco, Nice ,Cannes etc.
Nice is grteat city -but you may get a more neighbourly feel in Menton with other retired Brit/irish ex-pats. Anyway Nice is only 45 mins away.
Menton is supposed to be 1-2 c warmer in Winter than nearby Nice due its own micro-climate .
So, the Riviera would be very nice - you or he speaks good French and  you are so close to great sightseeing. BUT it's not that cheap to rent and can be chilly Dec-March. (cheaper just across the border in italy -but amazingly few people speak good French. And less english-speaking facilities/communities)

C.de Sol is cheaper and warmer with better ex-pat facilities than Riviera (Brit/irish supermarket products, anglophone facilities -clubs, newspapers banks etc).
It doesnt have to be Marbella or Malaga city ( interesting article on Malaga city in yesterdays I.Times travel supp). It can be in any resort from Estepona to Mojacar, where you get great Winter rates and english speaking communities.

As per advice  above - why not check both Fr. riveira and C del sol now - why not do that now ?

I'm sticking to those two places, even though Canarian fans will douibtless have quite justifiable arguments in favour of those warmer lovely islands. I'm too restless to stay on an island and I want daily cheaper connections to Ireland but I 'd never knock Canary choice.

Oldnick
since yesterday an ex-travel agent.


----------



## Odea

Best of luck in your retirement Oldnick.


----------



## Leper

Yes Nick, Best of Luck in your retirement - Won't be long for myself either to retire.

Regards

Lep


----------



## oldnick

thanks guys -now all i have to do is decide where to go !


----------



## mtk

good luck old nick
let us know  how you get on my friend


----------



## Graham_07

oldnick said:


> thanks guys -now all i have to do is decide where to go !



Maybe you could start a thread and people could give you ideas  . Happy retirement Nick.

My own preference would be Lanzarote or Fuerteventura. Nice mild winters, very affordable lettings and easy to get back home if needed. The Costa del Sol would be cheaper but weather less dependable. A night class in Spanish beforehand ( handy but not really necessary given that English widely spoken ) and you're sorted.


----------



## Homer

oldnick said:


> thanks guys -now all i have to do is decide where to go !


 
I thought you were going to try a few different places over the next few years.  I think this is really important, even if you love the first place you try.


----------



## oldnick

Quite right - I mean where to go first...

I'm now browsing all airline fares months ahead and constantly referring to travelzoo.com which has great deals  from U.K. and many other countries.
In meantime  now off to lesser Canaries  -Gomera, La Palma whicvh I've never visited -with side-trip to Senegal. Bye!


----------



## browtal

Hi Old Nick,
Best of luck in your quest. I find as I get older I dont want the treck getting to England to avail of the cheaper flights. I find in Tenerife Aer Lingus serves them well also Ryanair provide a good service. I think, looking to the future, if business slacks off that Ryanair might curtail their flights more quickly than Aer Lingus. I think there will be enough travelling to keep Aer Lingus going.
The journey from, where I live to the apartment in Tenerife, takes 7. 1/2 hours. It seems a lot of time but allowing for check in time and travel that is what it takes.
We go out around end of October, come back early December for Christmas and return to Canaries end of January to early April. That is flexible and changes from year to year depending on our commitments here. 
The fares are good at these times generally we pay less than €300 each, all charges included. We book when the reductions are available. The fares are expensive if you want to travel July & August no matter how early you book. We would miss our on our friends and activities here if we stayed any longer.
Dont forget that in your time away you will have little maintenance and financial bits to do, that will occupy you too, as well as having a good time. 
This site is a source of meeting with like minded people and making more friends too.
So meeting people need not be much of an issue.
Regards Browtal.


----------



## lightswitch

Good Luck Old Nick,  be sure to post back with your reviews


----------



## BOXtheFOX

browtal said:


> The journey from, where I live to the apartment in Tenerife, takes 7. 1/2 hours. It seems a lot of time but allowing for check in time and travel that is what it takes.
> We go out around end of October, come back early December for Christmas and return to Canaries end of January to early April. That is flexible and changes from year to year depending on our commitments here.
> The fares are good at these times generally we pay less than €300 each, all charges included.


 
I think if I spent 7.5 hours travelling I would need to be away for 6 months or certainly do as Browtal does and break the 6 months in two with 3 months either side of Christmas. The €300 each airfares I think would be too expensive so I would be looking for somewhere with prices less than €100 return all in.
For me this would mean having two lives. One in France for 3 months on this side of Christmas and one in Spain on the other side of Christmas. There are lovely apartments to rent in both places for about €300 per week and cheaper for longer stays.
I would also be bargaining hard for a two bedroomed apartment so it would be available for family members to join us for a week here and there over the winter.
There would have to be good transport links so that I could sample the local Menu del Dia's in the local villages.


----------



## oldnick

A good plan Fox, especially doing the France thing pre-Xmas  as Jan-March can often be very chilly along the Riviera,so it does make more sense to do south Spain in those months( which even in C del Sol can be miserable on ,say, a dozen days a month in Jan/feb)

your point about journey time is also good. However,when Browtal says 7.5 hrs she means door-to-door.
Even going to C.del Sol would mean for those who live,say, an hour from the main Irish airports about six hours door-to-door if ,say, you were going to Marbella.

Naturally,  living next to an Irish airport and staying close to the foreign airport would save an hour, and avoiding luggage -difficult for a long stay trip- would slash another 20-30 mins on check-in and baggage halls.


P.S. those € 100 return fares to south  European destinations are getting increasingly difficult to find -and if you have luggage, almost impossible.


----------



## Wahaay

It seems unusual to me that anyone contemplating a winter stay of a month or more isn't prepared to strike further afield to guarantee hot weather rather than the traditional holiday destinations closer to home whether the weather is getting increasingly unpredictable.

Having spent a few years looking at property to buy in the US, France and Italy my wife and I decided against it and that when retirement looms we'd like to be more flexible.

Winters in the US, Barbados, S.Africa, Australia and Thailand are all on the cards - and rather than being in a single place for the entire stay we plan to explore the rest of the country while we're there.

We also plan to invest in a large second-hand RV and spend at least one year travelling the entire US continent from Alaska to Key West.

Air travel outside school holidays still represent excellent value for money and the Internet is awash with discounted travel options.

Frankly the idea of spending the winter months in a retirement environment necking cheap booze and swapping day-old copies of the Irish Daily Mail with other pensioners appals us.


----------



## oldnick

You have a point wahaay. To stay in one place without seeing what's around would be a pity.
But as regards staying in Spain/France  -when you are a pensioner,and maybe not the fittest,  a relatively civilised environment with free good medical facilities (and they are quite good in France and Spain)is quite important. 

And there's alot alot of different things to see in Europe
I own a nice large house in Florida, but I'd rather rent in the Nice France area and use that as base to tour. Within a days drive or amazingly efficient rail I can be in seven countries from Spain to Austria,  chatting in my bad French, Spanish ,Italian and German and enjoying the cuisine of those countries rather than eating burgers in have-a-nice-day-land.  And thats besides the wonderful architecture, museums, art galleries and scenery.

Each to their own - the USA is fine but my goodness the roads can be long and boring. And,as for staying a year in RV camps - well, as I say, each to their own.............
(I accept that my comments above are as hyperbolic as your last line)


----------



## Wahaay

oldnick said:


> You have a point wahaay. To stay in one place without seeing what's around would be a pity.
> But as regards staying in Spain/France  -when you are a pensioner,and maybe not the fittest,  a relatively civilised environment with free good medical facilities (and they are quite good in France and Spain)is quite important.
> 
> And there's alot alot of different things to see in Europe
> I own a nice large house in Florida, but I'd rather rent in the Nice France area and use that as base to tour. Within a days drive or amazingly efficient rail I can be in seven countries from Spain to Austria,  chatting in my bad French, Spanish ,Italian and German and enjoying the cuisine of those countries rather than eating burgers in have-a-nice-day-land.  And thats besides the wonderful architecture, museums, art galleries and scenery.
> 
> Each to their own - the USA is fine but my goodness the roads can be long and boring. And,as for staying a year in RV camps - well, as I say, each to their own.............
> (I accept that my comments above are as hyperbolic as your last line)




Don't get me wrong, oldnick - if mobility and illness is a problem then yes the South of France is as good a place as any to spend the winter although they can be fairly atrocious there too and the French are notoriously insular.

Spain in winter - and most parts of it in summer - is my idea of hell on  earth.

I know what you mean about Florida as well - a never-ending procession of strip malls and fast food joints.No doubt you can't give away the house now with the market the way it is.

But if you are still willing to travel there's so much other good stuff out there.


----------



## oldnick

O.K.  fair points. Having driven from Boston to Florida and Seattle to San Diego ,yes, I confirm there were great things to do and see. Never done the little bit between the oceans ,though.

But regarding Spain -  if you let me take your wife to Spain for a week in Winter I'm sure she'll tell you how impressed she was .
And in Summer, northern Spain -whether Catalonia or the Biscay coast from Basque country to Galicia has great scenery, nice towns and bearable weather. 

And you're right about that damn Florida house.


----------



## Leper

Just browsed through this whole thread again (after a bottle of vino late last night of course) and perhaps my mind is not at its sharpest at this early hour. I think the thread is throwing up all kinds of scenarios; I'm not criticizing, this is a good thing.

Why not ask somebody who actually did the "six months retirement" thing? I retired some years ago (in my early 50s) and went to Spain where we spent some time walking, reading, thinking, touring, eating, drinking, inviting friends to visit occasionally, writing, lazying (probably wrong spelling) etc. However, life dictated otherwise and I returned to fulltime work a year later. (sin scéal eile).

I was not interested in travelling USA's Route 66 or "finding myself" in Cambodia. God knows what I would have found or what bikers I would have panicked!

I can't help getting the feeling the original writer knows well what he wants, but he just can't see it (I could have thrown in the Morning Ireland Gem, "He can't see the elephant in the room"). Anyway, I jest.

But, just to "chill" as they say, I think the retiree elect should visit some european sun resort and consider the options available. This is no big deal, and is done by thousands of Brits every year and they soon discover how to increase their quality of life and often stay on in the chosen resort. 

There is the whole "retirement thing" also. Often the family of the person retiring cannot come to grips that Dad has opted for the easy life, changed the Beamer for a Fiesta and no longer wants to visit the hospitality tent in Lansdowne Road etc.

Life is all about choices and decisions and you can laze about in our rain or experience the good life in the sun. There are reasons to do nothing but I know what I'm doing next time I retire.


----------



## PyritePete

All the best with your retirement Oldnick.


----------



## oldnick

Cheers mate -and to all others who said the same..

,..I must admit that in searching itineraries I've found prices have jumped somewhast since last year. i vaguely knew this, but one never really studies until it comes to one's own trips. Curse !
 And I was thinking of paying for a young attractive travelling companion to carry my bags etc ,but I'll have to forget that


----------



## riviera

I'd have to say the south of France is an obvious choice for well known reasons: 2 hours flight to Dublin, developed country, close to Italy/Alps.
Its not that expensive if you go to about an hour from Nice airport into the countryside. Prices really fall.

Having said that, when I retire (sooner, rather than later), it'll be Mexico...


----------



## andrewgray

I have a friends who retired 2 or 3 years ago, they decided to travel around the world while bought a property on the nice-secluded area in their nearby residence. So when they come home from their travel, they have a quiet and nice house to enjoy.

Enjoy your retirements day.

Cheers


----------



## Laramie

*mtk*, just wondering did you get away for the winter?  Certainly after this cold winter many people will be thinking about it from here on out,  if our winters are going to continue cold and expensive.


----------



## Bronco Lane

I have noticed that the cost of renting overseas property in the current recession has dropped with bargains to be had. To counteract this flight prices to some destinations have increased dramatically. Has anyone tried the living abroad scenarion since this thread was first started?


----------



## Leper

I have spent several winters in the south of Spain. The longest stretch was seven months October - April. The shortest off season stretch was three months.

The cost of living is cheaper there (much cheaper). Then there is the Spanish red wine - excellent. You can purchase it for 40 cents a bottle, but perhaps you are better off spending €2.00 for better quality.

Wintering in Spain is big among the Brits and slow enough to catch on in Ireland. Off season rents work out at around €500 per month for a 2 bedroom apartment in a decent location.

October, November, half of December are warm enough for shorts and tee shirts but from mid December to mid March the nights can be every bit as cold as Ireland but the daylight hours are warmer.

It is important that your destination is a working town/village all year round and has a decent supermarket, a medical centre, a local bus service, open restaurants, bars, shops etc that will be open in the off season.

It is handy to have a choice of airports also for easy access back to Ireland if necessary. 

You need English speaking television also and Irish radio facilities so that you can keep abreast of what's happening in Ireland.

We found that the time flew and it was great that our daughters and son could visit from time to time. One other thing you have to decide whether you want to bring your car or not.  The drive is two days each way and is a trying operation.  The up side is that a car is handy for long-stay. But, if you dont need a car, then so much the better.

I have no hesitation in recommending wintering abroad.


----------



## Bronte

Looks like a two county approach might be best.  Oct to Dec Spain/Island and Jan to March more long haul?  Morroco, Thailand, Florida.


----------



## browtal

Temperatures in Tenerife, Canary Islands are excellent all year round.
The most unreliable time is February.  Temperatures can drop to day time 18 deg and at night 12deg. One of the advantages is that a heater heats up a room very quickly since the day time temperatures are not too low and the ground temps. are not too low.

From last week in Feb. the weather becomes warmer around 22deg day and 18 night.
The rest of the year the temperatures are no lower than 24 day and 18 night. The cost of living is excellent. Medical care is free from the doctor, no choice of doctor, and you pay a small amount for medication.
Property rentals are  better than other years in Tenerife due to the closure of  North African destinations. Monthy rental in good location would be about €750 and you pay bills. 
Property prices have dropped and sales are much slower than before. Nevertheless good locations, sea front,  are always better sellers and hold their value.
Browtal


----------



## Leper

Like I said earlier, the Brits take to long off season renting like we take to pub-life. Nobody knows whether several months abroad would suit us or not especially with Christmas, New Year, Family occasions etc where we can be set in our ways.

I would recommend trying off season abroad initially for no more than eight weeks. Perhaps the following year this can be extended?

Beware of renting in some countries regardless of their amounts of winter sunshine. The last thing you want is to get caught up in some kind of revolution - I kid you not. When you have decided on wherever to rent ask questions and ensure there are no hidden extras e.g water charges, community charges etc. You will have to pay for electricity or gas though.

I'll confess a mistake I made years ago. We telephoned a knock-down price apartment in southern France. When we arrived we found it was unfrunished. Blush! Blush! in all my questions, I never asked whether the place was furnished.


----------



## angela59

South costa blanca because health wise it is one of the healthiest places to live due a micro climate because of the salt lakes.  Winters are very mild, lovely blue flag beaches.  Eating out is cheaper than Ireland but unfortunately groceries etc are cheaper here in Ireland than Spain but you can buy local produce form markets.  Flight times 2 hrs 20 mins and you have a choice of 2 airports alicante and murcia.


----------



## Gerbo

I have semi retired to costs del sol. V cheap n great weather. Go nearest to Gibraltar, say estepona and cheaper again. Advice is do long GRM rent and if you pay 6 months up front you can get great deals. Two bed apt with gym and pools should be no more than 400 PCM. We love it and use it as a base to explore the rest of Spain. We drove an old banger out and use that as transport in Spain.


----------



## Kimmagegirl

I am just wondering if anyone else has some ideas as to where is the best place to spend the month of January abroad, preferably within Europe?  The thoughts of facing a long January in Ireland is depressing.
Which is the prettiest of the Canary islands with old town, long flat promenade, good restaurants and supermarkets when you get tired eating out, not to many tattoo's football shirts about?


----------



## monagt

> We found that the time flew and it was great that our daughters and son could visit from time to time. One other thing you have to decide whether you want to bring your car or not. The drive is two days each way and is a trying operation. The up side is that a car is handy for long-stay. But, if you dont need a car, then so much the better.



There are companies that will transport you car down to Spain for you, competitive against ferry and driving it yourself.........

Costa Del Sol, with the fast modern light train going from Malaga Airport to Fuengirola and reasonable priced flights into Malaga


----------



## Slim

Kimmagegirl said:


> I am just wondering if anyone else has some ideas as to where is the best place to spend the month of January abroad, preferably within Europe? The thoughts of facing a long January in Ireland is depressing.
> Which is the prettiest of the Canary islands with old town, long flat promenade, good restaurants and supermarkets when you get tired eating out, not to many tattoo's football shirts about?


 
My friend has retired to the Algarve and says that in January, it stays about 20c. Lots of restaurants and supermarkets for the home cooking. Alternatively, my cousin has retired and settled in Thailand, very cheap to live and eat, plays golf cheaply etc. Bit far away but he has no ties in this part of the world now.


----------



## dub_nerd

The Algarve is my favourite for winter holidays. Usually 15 to 20 degrees, and I've always had blazing sunshine though I believe you can be unlucky with rain. Have done apartments, villas and hotel. For a reasonable price try staying in Vilamoura -- nice marina for walking, plenty of restaurants. If you have money to burn, the Hotel Quinta do Lago is one of my favourite places on earth (but a bit out of the way for getting to anywhere else if you're not driving, even though it's closer to Faro than Vilamoura is).


----------



## Singer

Ive been reading this thread with interest for some time and would like to do similar.

We went on a 3 month cruise once and loved it.    You might try that OP.  The fare was about  €2500 each and included food, entertainment etc.  Everything but alcohol, but we arent drinkers anyway.

The trips when you reach the ports can all be done cheaply, you will get very good at doing them yourself and not having to pay the exorbitant prices the cruise lines charge.


But we kind of fancy the idea on spending 6 months in the South of France or the Canaries too, like the OP.

One thing that would be very useful when suggesting places is the cost of renting somewhere suitable for the 6 winter months.

ie How much would it cost me to rent a nice 2 bed house or apartment in the Canaries, Malaga, Algarve or Nice for example.

Ball park figure will do me.  eg if someone rented a 2 bed apartment then could they give the figure for that.  Similarly if someone rented a 3 bed villa they would be able to provide the figure for that.

Id would love to see those figures.  They would e very useful for my planning.

Something like this is very useful

eastofmalaga.net/2013/08/23/cost-of-living-in-spain-august-2013/


----------



## monagt

> We went on a 3 month cruise once and loved



Where & When?

Also, I am also, in the mechanics and costs of long term stays in the sun.

Going on a week fact-finding mission in September to Costa Del Sol.


----------



## Singer

Started in Venice and went all around the Med for 3 months.  Ended up in Barcelona.  This was 3 summers ago.  The only port that we repeated was Santorini (twice) and Venice(twice, the ship stayed there for 2 nights and days both times, so it was like a Venice hotel really).   It was fantastic.

The other one we did was in the winter.  It started in Florida and went around the Caribbean for 2.5 months.  There was a hurricane heading for one of our destinations but the ship just went far away from the hurricanes path, to another destination.

Both were less than €3000 each.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

You can always get a quote from www.holiday-rentals.co.uk or www.ownersdirect.co.uk
for a long term winter stay.
I wonder if the OP ever went abroad?


----------



## Bronte

Gerbo said:


> Advice is do long GRM rent


 
What does GRM mean?


----------



## veronica delaney

Hi if you have any interest in the Algarve, I can give lots of advice ,  food prices , rentals , etc . We bought in Albufeira and visit 3,4 times a year , low season , as I  rent summer weeks , to keep the bank happy . Way cheaper to live there than Ireland , DUblin . Lots of high end villas available for Winter months , including mine . 1 bed = 300/400 pm 
 2 bed=   500/600 pm  and 
 3 bed  =  700/800 pm  (mine)  All utilities would be included in the prices , and you would be getting  good quality home in a good location , close to beaches , cliff walks , shops, bars etc . You can get cheaper and you can go very high end . Those prices are aprox . for , tv , internet , air con/ heating  all included . With a 3 bed you can have family over for xmass , New Year ,
A 3 course meal , good quality food is 12e pp . Fresh fish  bought at the local market , on the BbQ  superb .A decent bottle of wine  3e , coffee ,70c , a beer  90c  If you are 3 or 4 eating out , you will get the wine free or 2/ 3 e per  litre.  Golf is the only thing expensive -- same as Ireland prices .


----------

